# Subscription Problems Fixed.. I Hope



## TulsaJeff (May 13, 2011)

I know that many of you have been telling me that you are not getting your subscriptions properly from this forum.. I am being told that this was fixed yesterday at around 1 pm.

Please let me know if any of you are still having problems with this. Be sure to double check that your settings are correct and then let me know if they are not working as you think they should.

To see your subscriptions and modify the settings, frequency, etc. go to http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/users/subscriptions/index/action/edit

Please let me know if I can be of further assistance with this..


----------



## fpnmf (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Jeff!!

While I have your attention here...

Where are the pictures from the Fl gathering anyway!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Hahahahahahahahhahahahahhahahhaa

  Craig


----------



## TulsaJeff (May 13, 2011)

Here you go, Craig..

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/gallery/album/view/id/9070/user_id/13577


----------



## fpnmf (May 13, 2011)

Thanks Jeff!!

 Awesome pics...What a great time we had!!

  Craig


----------

